# Go to class



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm gonna go to all my classes this week, no skipping, even though it's just as tempting as ever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Go you!! You can do it!! :squeeze


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

:squeeze 
thank you


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Hell yeah buddy you'll thank yourself for it. I skipped all my classes last week and it was greaat. I will match u on this one, cuz i am now waaay behind. Peace, nick


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I gotta try not to skip one of my classes for the rest of this semester too, no matter how much I hate it.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

well...

skipped 3 of 5 classes today bleh. got off to a good start, but got to the hard one--ethnic studies discussion--and walked out after a couple of minutes because we had to do a free write and i couldn't just cower in a corner and do nothing for an hour. Told myself after that I'd make it through the rest of my classes, but only was able to drag myself to 2/3 of my math class hehe. I was tired and a little tummy achey. those are my excuses hehe.

I guess I'll make a new goal: go to all my classes on wednesday and thursday (no class friday) Sorry i'm such a bad example.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey it was a good start!! and **** ethnic studies it sucks anyways! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

aww thanks, i don't deserve any squeezes though. nevertheless...
:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes you deserve a million billion squeezes!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Went to my classes today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo go you!!!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

cool, good job.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

mserychic said:


> Hey it was a good start!! and @#%$ ethnic studies it sucks anyways! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Yeah, apparently it does because that's the class I hate too. It's more to do with the teacher than the class itself though.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, you hate yr ethnic studies class too? hehe. For me as well it's not the subject necessarily, just it's a hard class and makes me feel inadequate and it's humiliating when I have to contribute in class and I can't. 
oh btw,
Went to all my classes today! Maybe next week it will be easier to go. This semester's finishing up for me anyway, not much longer I'll have to put up with my classes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way go to!!!! Many funky dancing bananas for you!!!


----------

